# NG SF Contract



## JrodBones (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello gents,

Here is a little bit about my background.
I have just hit my 6 year mark this month in my contract with the Marine Corps Reserve, I have not been able to deploy but have tried to further my career every other way possible, and I come from an engineering MOS.

I have always had a desire to do something more and want to get into a special operations field.  Wish I would have known I could have done it before I enlisted (guess that's my fault for walking into the Marine recruiter and saying "sign me up").  I have looked at options in Marine Recon but many things about the Army SF appeal to me more.

I have contacted the National Guard Special Forces recruiting department twice, but haven't received anything back.  I finally got to "chat" with someone online through the general recruiting department.  He told me that the National Guard is not currently accepting 18x contracts for prior service.  
Is this correct?  

He told me that I would have to "try out" with the  CA unit (the one I'd drill out of since I'm in AZ) and if I pass they will agree to send me through SFQC.  He said I would enlist at a DIFFERENT unit under another MOS, they would be told that I wouldn't actually be going there, I would then attempt A&S, and carry on from there.

I am just a little skeptical about the process.  I want to ensure that I will not be getting stuck in a contract with an MOS that I do not want or have the unit that I actually contract with not release me.

Any help, advise, or tips are appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello gents,

Here is a little bit about my background.
I have just hit my 6 year mark this month in my contract with the Marine Corps Reserve, I have not been able to deploy but have tried to further my career every other way possible, and I come from an engineering MOS.
Why haven't you been able to deploy? What MOS are you? Don't take this the wrong way, but 6 years during a time of war, with no deployments is something that's pretty rare. Almost to the point to where you had to work at it...

I have always had a desire to do something more and want to get into a special operations field. Wish I would have known I could have done it before I enlisted (guess that's my fault for walking into the Marine recruiter and saying "sign me up"). I have looked at options in Marine Recon but many things about the Army SF appeal to me more.
You haven't really experienced the conventional side yet. What about SF appeals to you more then the Marine Corps?

I have contacted the National Guard Special Forces recruiting department twice, but haven't received anything back. I finally got to "chat" with someone online through the general recruiting department. He told me that the National Guard is not currently accepting 18x contracts for prior service.
Is this correct?
Speak with your local recruiter, not the online one.

He told me that I would have to "try out" with the CA unit (the one I'd drill out of since I'm in AZ) and if I pass they will agree to send me through SFQC. He said I would enlist at a DIFFERENT unit under another MOS, they would be told that I wouldn't actually be going there, I would then attempt A&S, and carry on from there.

I am just a little skeptical about the process. I want to ensure that I will not be getting stuck in a contract with an MOS that I do not want or have the unit that I actually contract with not release me.

Any help, advise, or tips are appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Karoshi (Oct 31, 2012)

Here's a little information from the California National Guard page for A/5-19th SFG(A), "Next SFRE is Nov 30th - Dec 2nd 2012 @ Camp SLO (San Luis Obispo)". One piece of advise, I would do a little bit more research and preparation for this next possible step of your military career as opposed to your initial. All the information posted was readily accessible with a simply search for "California Special Forces" in Google. Hope this helps get you started, some of the POCs might actually be represented on this forum for all I know:



> Requirements for SF
> 1. Company A, the sole Special Forces unit in California, will accept applications from prospective Special Forces candidates.Priority for candidate application is as follows:
> · 18 MOS series qualified. *Note: All 18 Series MOS qualified personnel do not have to participate in the SFRE. Only an interview (via phone or e-mail) with the Company SGM or the CO. *Last 4 NCOER's required. *
> · Ranger qualified and/or Airborne qualified personnel
> ...





> Preparing for the SFRE and SFAS
> The Special Forces Readiness Evaluation (SFRE) is a one-day event that will test your physical readiness to attend the Special Forces Assessment and Selection (SFAS) and continue into the Special Forces Qualification Course (SFQC). Events include an Army Physical Fitness Test (APFT), a 50-meter swim, a timed ruck march, and an obstacle course (depending on location). It is mandatory for unit accession.
> Upcoming SFRE.ppt *(PRINT AND BRNG WITH YOU)*
> The document linked below is a standard guide for those preparing to attend SFAS, and as such is also an excellent guideline for preparing to attend the SFRE.
> ...


 


> Points of Contact
> *Company Commander:*
> MAJ Karl L. Johnson
> -----
> ...


----------



## Hillclimb (Oct 31, 2012)

You haven't applied for any IMA billets? Or just no luck on those to? My friend was coming up on his 6th year in the reserves and wanted to get one more deployment in, so he applied for a bunch and got picked up for a-stan next spring. Just an idea, but I figure you're probably past trying to deploy in the USMC-R and aiming for NG SF now.


----------



## Texas_Medic (Oct 31, 2012)

Jrod1188 said:


> Hello gents,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The Army National Guard doesn't have 18x contracts, if I recall correctly, they have what is called a Rep63 contract which is enlisting with another MOS and unit and once MOS qualified then you go to the SFAS depending upon if you were "pre-selected" from an SFRE (Special Forces Readiness Evaluation) or SFAD (Special Forces Assessment Drill). The two are essentially the same thing. Either way y0u need to talk with the specific SF unit, typically there is an accessions team that handles the questions and SFAS dates, that you are wishing to join. You don't "have" to go to California's unit, if you want to go to TX you can but you will have to make what is called an IST (Inter-state Transfer) before TX would send you to the SFAS and only if you passed SFAD.

It can be a bit confusing but if you really what this do some research and talk to both recruiters, preferably one with a long tab already, and the SF unit.

Bon Chance!


----------



## JrodBones (Nov 1, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> Hello gents,
> 
> 
> Why haven't you been able to deploy? What MOS are you? Don't take this the wrong way, but 6 years during a time of war, with no deployments is something that's pretty rare. Almost to the point to where you had to work at it...
> ...


----------



## JrodBones (Nov 1, 2012)

Hillclimb said:


> You haven't applied for any IMA billets? Or just no luck on those to? My friend was coming up on his 6th year in the reserves and wanted to get one more deployment in, so he applied for a bunch and got picked up for a-stan next spring. Just an idea, but I figure you're probably past trying to deploy in the USMC-R and aiming for NG SF now.


 
I have applied for quite a few IMA billets through MARFORRES.  At this point in time, there are no deployments to Afghan that I qualify for (rank and MOS); however, being determined, I still sent the Afghan POC a few emails with my qualifications and asked for any opportunities.  I did receive one opportunity to go and do base security in 4th MARDIV HQ in LA for about a month, but this was during a time where my unit was _suppose_ to be sending myself and a hand-full of others to Afghan so I declined...the deployment fell through. 

In all honestly, I would MUCH rather deploy before I switch to either another unit or to another branch.  I think the deployment and experience will help me out a lot.  However, I do not want to hold on to a possibility of deploying and put my career and goals off if it may not happen. 

If anybody has any POCs or routes for a way to Afghan I'm all ears though.

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## JrodBones (Nov 1, 2012)

Texas_Medic said:


> The Army National Guard doesn't have 18x contracts, if I recall correctly, they have what is called a Rep63 contract which is enlisting with another MOS and unit and once MOS qualified then you go to the SFAS depending upon if you were "pre-selected" from an SFRE (Special Forces Readiness Evaluation) or SFAD (Special Forces Assessment Drill). The two are essentially the same thing. Either way y0u need to talk with the specific SF unit, typically there is an accessions team that handles the questions and SFAS dates, that you are wishing to join. You don't "have" to go to California's unit, if you want to go to TX you can but you will have to make what is called an IST (Inter-state Transfer) before TX would send you to the SFAS and only if you passed SFAD.
> 
> It can be a bit confusing but if you really what this do some research and talk to both recruiters, preferably one with a long tab already, and the SF unit.
> 
> Bon Chance!


 
Thank you very much for the feedback.

That is what I gathered after talking with the online recruiter.  Basically, I would have to enlist in another MOS and then would get a chance to go to SFQC if I passed the SFRE with the unit.  I would prefer to go to the CA unit as it is about half the distance than the TX unit.  Either way, I would continue to live in AZ and make the commute to whichever unit I was contracted with.


----------



## JrodBones (Nov 1, 2012)

Karoshi said:


> Here's a little information from the California National Guard page for A/5-19th SFG(A), "Next SFRE is Nov 30th - Dec 2nd 2012 @ Camp SLO (San Luis Obispo)". One piece of advise, I would do a little bit more research and preparation for this next possible step of your military career as opposed to your initial. All the information posted was readily accessible with a simply search for "California Special Forces" in Google. Hope this helps get you started, some of the POCs might actually be represented on this forum for all I know:


 
Thank you for all of this.  I have had a chance to look some of this stuff over before, but the PPT is new info for me.  I have a POC that I was given by the online recruiter.  I just wanted to ensure I was receiving correct info on the enlistment process...you know how those recruiters can be 

After receiving all of this info my plan is to contact the unit and get direct info on the SFRE that will run after this November.  Unfortunately, I may be in Camp Lejune for a martial arts instructors course during the time frame of this upcoming one.

Thank you again.


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm assuming that you're completely opposed to going active duty?  IME, Recon Marines as of lately, aren't doing nearly as much Recon work as they'd like to be in Afghanistan.  Now whether that's due to them being poorly utilized, or the fact that so many other tools are being utilized for reconnaissance missions, I don't know.  MARSOC does the stuff that you're looking to do as well. 

I'm pretty sure that we have some 19th Group guys floating around on the board, however I'm not sure if they're still around or not.  I'll wait for one to chime in if there is. 

Sounds like your local recruiter is inexperienced in recruiting for SF.  Whichever unit you'd like to work with, I'd pull up their web page and call the unit and ask for a recruiter.  They should be able to put you in touch with somebody. 

I was pursuing the same route that you're looking at now, and then I decided to go a different route for awhile.  I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## JrodBones (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah I can't really go active right now.  Single dad with two little girls.  I was looking into MARSOC as well before I got divorced.  So at this point, I'm looking to stay guard or reserve so be able to pursue my goals and be able to be around my girls as well.  My other option was looking into the Marine Recon Reserve units in CA or NM.  I've touched base with someone from the NG SF unit via PM on here.

Thanks you.  Whichever route I do decide to go, I understand it's going to be a kick in the nuts.  Trying to prepare for it as much as I can.


----------



## Hillclimb (Nov 1, 2012)

Jrod1188 said:


> I have applied for quite a few IMA billets through MARFORRES. At this point in time, there are no deployments to Afghan that I qualify for (rank and MOS); however, being determined, I still sent the Afghan POC a few emails with my qualifications and asked for any opportunities. I did receive one opportunity to go and do base security in 4th MARDIV HQ in LA for about a month, but this was during a time where my unit was _suppose_ to be sending myself and a hand-full of others to Afghan so I declined...the deployment fell through.
> 
> In all honestly, I would MUCH rather deploy before I switch to either another unit or to another branch. I think the deployment and experience will help me out a lot. However, I do not want to hold on to a possibility of deploying and put my career and goals off if it may not happen.
> 
> ...


 
If SF NG is what you want, I would suggest you to set your sights on that target, and focus everything you got onto it. A deployment with the USMC-R may be detrimental to your goals, as policies may change and window shopping/being indecisive may cost you time. I may know a Ssgt. who used to be recon, but went the SF NG route and I remember him saying it was a lengthy process. I don't know his situation, but I can contact him and see if he'd drop you an email.

Just my .02

edited: For irrelevant information.


----------



## Worldweaver (Nov 1, 2012)

Jrod1188 said:


> Yeah I can't really go active right now. Single dad with two little girls. I was looking into MARSOC as well before I got divorced. So at this point, I'm looking to stay guard or reserve so be able to pursue my goals and be able to be around my girls as well. My other option was looking into the Marine Recon Reserve units in CA or NM. I've touched base with someone from the NG SF unit via PM on here.
> 
> Thanks you. Whichever route I do decide to go, I understand it's going to be a kick in the nuts. Trying to prepare for it as much as I can.


 

Jrod, you understand that if selected for the Q-course you would be gone for at least 18 months right? What will your two children do during this time? Who will care for them? I'm not trying to get into your personal business but you said you wanted to be around your daughters more and this would not facilitate that, not initially at least. I would think long and hard before you pull the trigger on this one.

Also trying to figure out why you're attempting to get to Afghanistan if you're a single parent and  not able to go active?


----------



## JrodBones (Nov 2, 2012)

Worldweaver said:


> Jrod, you understand that if selected for the Q-course you would be gone for at least 18 months right? What will your two children do during this time? Who will care for them? I'm not trying to get into your personal business but you said you wanted to be around your daughters more and this would not facilitate that, not initially at least. I would think long and hard before you pull the trigger on this one.
> 
> Also trying to figure out why you're attempting to get to Afghanistan if you're a single parent and not able to go active?


 
Worldweaver,

Thank you for your response.  I do understand that I would be gone for about 18 months and potentially more if selected for 18D.  I am a single father; however, during training; schools; or deployments they can stay with their mother (we have joint custody).  From what I have gathered about active duty special operations components, they are on a constant rotation of training, work ups, deployments, and a few months of down time.  I know that my obligation to the NG SF unit will be a lot more that what I have become accustomed to with the Marine Corps reserves; however, I feel it is the only way to really get a balance.

Also, the main thing is that being active duty comes the potential of a PCS.  Not only would I have more training, but I would have to live in another state (doubt I'd get their mom to agree to move to another state with me :ehh:).  If there was an option to stay in AZ and pursue something in that field then I would do it.  Since there is not, I am trying to find a way to stay in state for my girls and travel to my duty station for drills.

This is something that I am/have been thinking about long and hard.  That is one of the many reasons that I turned to the individuals on this site.  Everyone here has BTDT and can give first hand knowledge, experience, and advice.  Not to mention nobody here pulls back or sugar coats anything.  Therefore, I take all of the advice I receive on this site to heart.


----------

